# well well well



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

since jeff (grosse gurke) said he doesnt mind being put in his place when he deserves it i figured i might as well do just that









i hate to say i told ya so............... actually, no i dont.

here is where i was mocked about my findings about a member who was harassing me on another site and then once the mods dealt with him there he brought the bullying and harassment here in PM's and on my for sale threads. his member name on the other site is aaronic and if you look it up here he is "suspended" (banned) he also made a second account which got banned also and now when he brought the harassment to this site it was by the name "rooner"

i pushed the report button whenever he would send me harassing pm's and or post in my sale threads trying to sabotage my sales, i did what i am supposed to do and reported him rather then bitching and starting a flame war. so i played by the rules and his messages were removed from my sale but then started the pm's and then more posts in my thread. i told the mods this guy was acting under his third account but because the IP was different (if it was even checked) i was taunted and mocked by GG. when you are being harassed and are asking for help it should be a mod/admins job to solve the problem not make fun of you for it. also he was warned but he continued even after being warned........... which should really lead to a suspension........... even tho if i was believed he would have been banned for multiple accounts after being banned under 2 already.

so here is the thread where i was mocked when i made a public request for help with the issue............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...138453&st=0

here is the proof where i was right all along that the member harassing me had more then one account and admits to it!!!!!!!! his account "aaronic" is banned so he made another which i cant remember but it was banned also and now account #3 "rooenr"

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=143368&hl=

thanks to the help of a couple people im finally able to say i told ya so Jeff.

i dont expect an appology for you not believing me but next time look at the actual situation rather then who the member is asking for your help. i believe you dont take anything i ask you serious and maybe after proving you wrong you can at least admit that i was right and you were wrong for mocking me.

i also believe in most cases favourites are played on this site and becasue i actually have the guts to stand up for myself i feel i am not favoured by any means. i just would like to be treated equal rather then mocked when i have a suggestion or concern or am asking for help............. after all isnt it the job of a mod or admin to help members on the forum from being harassed etc? if you cant take these matters serious when someone asks for help then how serious do you take your job as mod or admin?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope people actually read that old post.....it will show then exactly the kind of stuff I deal with all the time...and might actually explain why I go off every once in a while









I should delete this post because it is obviously the rantings of someone amazingly ignorant........who is having difficulty understanding the value of accusations without proof.

But it does have a certain entertainment value.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

GG i see proof right there, he admits its him.



Rooner said:


> So you are Aaronic... its in your link.:rasp:


haha yeah you got me

LOL
[/quote]


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

This is getting better and better


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So your back to bitching.

First you should ask why sh*t like this happens to you... Because you don't know when to stop...

And making every thing public is not helping you...

Just my opinion.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dumbass for leting the cat out of the bag.

Finaly got the balls to post this....huh dan?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

again


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> So you are Aaronic... its in your link.:rasp:


haha yeah you got me

LOL
[/quote]
[/quote]

yet im the ignorant one for pointing out that IM RIGHT????????? i always get the short end of the stick and GG always gives me ahard time........... when im actually right about it and prove it after he humiliates me in the forum for all to see I AM THE IGNORANT ONE????


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

so wait... GG is Rooner???

/scratches head


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> Dumbass for leting the cat out of the bag.
> 
> Finaly got the balls to post this....huh dan?


well jeff even said he doesnt mind being put in his place when he deserves it........... im getting the feeling him calling me ignorant meants he really didnt mean what he said..........

also im sure all the GG supporters will hate me for this but so be it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> GG i see proof right there, he admits its him.


Yeah he has....and that is dans "I told you so". However back in November when dan was so concerned about this....he didnt have proof of anything. And correct me if I am wrong dan...but didnt you also tell me rhomchef was a reputable dealer and should be a sponsor...and then the guy proceeded to rip off a bunch of members on the site. So what people may believe isnt always true...and I think if someone wants to accuse someone of something...they should be able to provide some form of proof.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG i see proof right there, he admits its him.


Yeah he has....and that is dans "I told you so". However back in November when dan was so concerned about this....he didnt have proof of anything. And correct me if I am wrong dan...but didnt you also tell me rhomchef was a reputable dealer and should be a sponsor...and then the guy proceeded to rip off a bunch of members on the site. So what people may believe isnt always true...and I think if someone wants to accuse someone of something...they should be able to provide some form of proof.
[/quote]

yes and i admitted i was wrong to you about rhomchef and appologized for going off on you.............. but the tables have turned and i was right this time but i dont think im going to hear even a slight sorry dan you were right LMAO

rhomchef took me also, i helped make him a site because he told me he would give me fish at cost for doing so, i didnt lose money but i did look retarded for helping him not knowing he was a scammer.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG i see proof right there, he admits its him.


Yeah he has....and that is dans "I told you so". However back in November when dan was so concerned about this....he didnt have proof of anything. And correct me if I am wrong dan...but didnt you also tell me rhomchef was a reputable dealer and should be a sponsor...and then the guy proceeded to rip off a bunch of members on the site. So what people may believe isnt always true...and I think if someone wants to accuse someone of something...they should be able to provide some form of proof.
[/quote]

Word


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> So you are Aaronic... its in your link.:rasp:


haha yeah you got me

LOL
[/quote]
[/quote]

yet im the ignorant one for pointing out that IM RIGHT????????? i always get the short end of the stick and GG always gives me ahard time........... when im actually right about it and prove it after he humiliates me in the forum for all to see I AM THE IGNORANT ONE????
[/quote]

Is it that big of a deal that your right, I don't think you are? 
WHY do you care so much about GG its piranha web site? 
lord help you if you like this in person..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> So you are Aaronic... its in your link.:rasp:


haha yeah you got me

LOL
[/quote]
[/quote]

yet im the ignorant one for pointing out that IM RIGHT????????? i always get the short end of the stick and GG always gives me ahard time........... when im actually right about it and prove it after he humiliates me in the forum for all to see I AM THE IGNORANT ONE????
[/quote]

Is it that big of a deal that your right, I don't think you are? 
WHY do you care so much about GG its piranha web site? 
lord help you if you like this in person..
[/quote]

when i was mocked and taunted as much as i was in that thread where i was asking for help, yes it is a big deal i was right after all................ that was the point of asking for help that got me taunted so as long as i show i wasnt taunted for nothing........ cause i was right


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the important thing is that the perpetrator (Aaronic) is dealt with now, that there is proof that he created another account.

It just seems to be that PGD is less concerned about the real issue and more concerned proving that he was right and GG was wrong and how he(PGD) always gets picked on; basically the issue is almost like a pedestal for his ego.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Honestly Dan, If I were wrong about a situation like this. I wouldnt offer you an apology just because of the way you are presenting it. I remember the whole situation. It was shadey. But you are seriously the master of overreacting. All this thread has shown how petty and childish you have the ablity to be. 
Maybe you should consider what 06 C6 LS2 said. 
You might have a hand at bringing this sh*t upon yourself.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

all im saying is that he has proof *now*


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........

here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"

and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I meant that it GETS taken care of, eventually.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I may be going out on a limb here, but, why are you concerned with how many accounts he has?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I may be going out on a limb here, but, why are you concerned with how many accounts he has?








[/quote]

well when i noticed he was banned under other names and he was harassing me i figured the mods might do soemthing about it considering having multiple accounts even when ur a nice guy gets you in sh*t.......... he was banned for a reason obviously so just because he has another name he should go free?

the guest of honor is here............ hi rooner


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

po0p said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I may be going out on a limb here, but, why are you concerned with how many accounts he has?








[/quote]

Because PDG likes to be one of those crazy neighbors that must know every ones business. In stead of worrying about himself&#8230;

this has to be the most fun I have had on this site in a long time!!!!


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Seriously Dan...

get a life.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Rooner said:


> Seriously Dan...
> 
> get a life.


says the guy who has 3 accoutns maybe more because he cant live without the site when they BAN YOU


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Rooner said:


> Seriously Dan...
> 
> get a life.


so this is GG?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I meant that it GETS taken care of, eventually.
[/quote]

its been at least a couple months.... and it should have been dealt with sooner........... instead of deleting and closing pointless threads i think ongoing harassment of members who specifically made a call for help should be more of a priority............. i guess its who you are depends on how fast things get done

[/quote]

The hell ya talking about ? The thread you posted with PROOF was dated Jan. 10th, 2007 - not a couple of months ago


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


I meant that it GETS taken care of, eventually.
[/quote]

its been at least a couple months.... and it should have been dealt with sooner........... instead of deleting and closing pointless threads i think ongoing harassment of members who specifically made a call for help should be more of a priority............. i guess its who you are depends on how fast things get done

[/quote]

The hell ya talking about ? The thread you posted with PROOF was dated Jan. 10th, 2007 - not a couple of months ago
[/quote]

when he was harassing me it was a couple months ago and i sent pm to GG about it at the time


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Seriously Dan...
> 
> get a life.


says the guy who has 3 accoutns maybe more because he cant live without the site when they BAN YOU
[/quote]

Yes, I have a few odd uses for the site... I don't spend my life on here trying to investigate every single member.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hi rooner. we have never met before but i would like to take the opportunity in this thread to say a formal hello.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

HOF


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> hi rooner. we have never met before but i would like to take the opportunity in this thread to say a formal hello.


Hello to you too lament


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rooner has left the thread.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Rooner said:


> hi rooner. we have never met before but i would like to take the opportunity in this thread to say a formal hello.


Hello to you too lament
[/quote]

i think i found one of those odd uses you have for the site


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nevermind he is baaaaack!


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hi rooner. we have never met before but i would like to take the opportunity in this thread to say a formal hello.


Hello to you too lament
[/quote]

i think i found one of those odd uses you have for the site
[/quote]

Yup, you did... The entertainment value of you getting all excited over something so stupid. I'm sure everyone else here is enjoying it as much as I am!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

hay rooner. you have some nice fish! I'm seeing it as we speech!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i am enjoying myself. why does jim think rooner=GG?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hi rooner. we have never met before but i would like to take the opportunity in this thread to say a formal hello.


Hello to you too lament
[/quote]

i think i found one of those odd uses you have for the site
[/quote]

PDG how do you know lament isn't really rooner as well as the other guy ang GG...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cuz jim is likes to make confusion.lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> i am enjoying myself. why does jim think rooner=GG?


 jim is oblivious

well rooner i mean aaron. you going on about my website and such is where it all started then you getting in a mess with the PN mods made you boil over onto here so really you made it a big deal over nothing by just out of the blue going on and on about my website sucking etc. im not a computer geek like you who does it for ur job so sorry if my site is only mediocur but if you had just kep your comments to urself on PN none of this would have happened and then continuing to try and sabotage any sale i made


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> Seriously Dan...
> 
> get a life.


so this is GG?
[/quote]

GG is everywhere...all knowing and omnipotent


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

me and aaron (aaronic) aka rooner have met and i bought fish from him. seemed like a really cool guy so i dont know what went wrong all the sudden............. maybe you can enlighten me aaron


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok. So you know where he lives. If your so butt hurt over his harrassing you over the intardnet jsut go to his house and kick his ass and destroy his computer. Then he can't log on anymore or create new accounts. 
Then you guys don't have to keep playing this e-thug BS.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "*Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"*
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


Um....so I dont remember every member you have complained about...sorry. We have a ton of members on the site...am I supposed to remember every member that has picked on you? I mean come on dan...you act as if I never look out for you. How many members have we banned for picking on you dan? How many warnings have I issued because you seem to be the whipping boy for so many people? I am almost to the point of assigning a moderator just to cover you dan. Kind of like a body guard. His only job will be to watch out for you...and from all the crap you step in...this will be a full time position. Unfortunately I dont have the heart ask that of anyone...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how about this:

who f*cking cares?!?! its a god damned fish site. if you get your panties in a twist because someone harassed you then you have to take a step back and say to yourself "why is this guy doing this?" or "why do i react this way to the harassment?"

the guy is obviously a dumb c*nt, so dont worry about anything he says Dan. we know that you are to be trusted as you have never given anybody reason to think otherwise. on the otherhand, this dumbass was just making himself look like a moron, but when you bring it out in the open and make a thread about it, it brings you down to his level.

so who f*cking cares if GG was "wrong" or misinterpretted something. from my experiences GG is one of the more evenly keeled guys on here, and deals with things properly, not by pussyfooting around.

is this a thread about GG, or this dumb bitch Rooner? it seems like it started off talking about rooner, but has degenerated into a "GG wronged me...waaaah waaah" thread. the rooner guy is some lowlife who has to resort to harassing people on the INTERNET, so dont worry about anything he says...he's nothing but an internet nerd.

plus...if you want to get in GGs good books...talk about golf...or knitting...








(jk GG)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i sent gg a pm about it and he didnt seem interested...........
> 
> here is what jeff said to me sending him the links as proof "*Uhhhh.......ok. who is aaronic and why should I care?"*
> 
> and jewlz the important thing is not taken care of.............. aaronic was his original account that was banned and "rooner" is the third account is he was never taken care of after all that he is still active and able to post even with his admitting to being banned under another account


Um....so I dont remember every member you have complained about...sorry. We have a ton of members on the site...am I supposed to remember every member that has picked on you? I mean come on dan...you act as if I never look out for you. How many members have we banned for picking on you dan? How many warnings have I issued because you seem to be the whipping boy for so many people? I am almost to the point of assigning a moderator just to cover you dan. Kind of like a body guard. His only job will be to watch out for you...and from all the crap you step in...this will be a full time position. Unfortunately I dont have the heart ask that of anyone...
[/quote]

GG can I have the job!!!!







:laugh:

dan you should stop turn off your computer grab a few beers or smoke a J and just drop the whole thing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im not talking about a couple months ago im talking about now. i got you your proof.

if you dont like dealing with people wanting your help then why did you accept the position of mod? so you can belittle people who need your help? mock them and humiliate them to further levels???


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i see your points dave and they are very good!!!!

i just dont like having someone who is supposed to help you in these situations mocking me instead of helping me............ it really doesnt help the fact when im wanting help and im just basically made fun of about wanting the problem solved


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont even know whats going on....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont even know whats going on....


thrust me you not alone on this one!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not talking about a couple months ago im talking about now. i got you your proof.


Ill look into it eventually. Like I said..it isnt at the top of my list. Depending on what he was suspended for..and how long ago..he maybe invited to request his account back. Provided his current account doesnt have any warnings....I havent looked into it yet so I dont know.


> if you dont like dealing with people wanting your help then why did you accept the position of mod? so you can belittle people who need your help? mock them and humiliate them to further levels???


Yes dan...that is exactly why I accepted the position









It is the boy who cried wolf syndrome here dan....you cry so often about the pettiest things....that if you actually have an issue that is deserving of attention...it might get overlooked. I dont know what the deal is with you dan..but people like to pick on you. Also dan......you are responsible for more warnings and bannings then anyone in the history of pfury....so to say we dont make every effort to help you out is not accurate at all. Have you ever examined why people like to pick on you? You might want to look into that.....


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Well basically, Loucuk or whatever, started another thread about GG not doing his job or some shite, then PGD derailed that thread like a mofo with his own whining. 
That wasnt good enough, so he had to make his own thread whining about GG. 
That pretty well sums it up.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im totally wrong forget i said anything................ my bad


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont even know whats going on....


thrust me you not alone on this one!
[/quote]

you should read from the begining Its really very funny.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> im not talking about a couple months ago im talking about now. i got you your proof.


Ill look into it eventually. Like I said..it isnt at the top of my list. Depending on what he was suspended for..and how long ago..he maybe invited to request his account back. Provided his current account doesnt have any warnings....I havent looked into it yet so I dont know.


> if you dont like dealing with people wanting your help then why did you accept the position of mod? so you can belittle people who need your help? mock them and humiliate them to further levels???


Yes dan...that is exactly why I accepted the position









It is the boy who cried wolf syndrome here dan....you cry so often about the pettiest things....that if you actually have an issue that is deserving of attention...it might get overlooked. I dont know what the deal is with you dan..but people like to pick on you. *Also dan......you are responsible for more warnings and bannings then anyone in the history of pfury....so to say we dont make every effort to help you out is not accurate at all.* *Have you ever examined why people like to pick on you? You might want to look into that.....*[/quote]

well saying things like this out in the open could maybe be one of the reasons people would pick on me............. thanks for the ammo.

and as for me being responsible for people getting banned????????? i dont click the ban button......... i dont do the offense to get banned............ people ban themselves i dont ban them.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not talking about a couple months ago im talking about now. i got you your proof.


Ill look into it eventually. Like I said..it isnt at the top of my list. Depending on what he was suspended for..and how long ago..he maybe invited to request his account back. Provided his current account doesnt have any warnings....I havent looked into it yet so I dont know.


> if you dont like dealing with people wanting your help then why did you accept the position of mod? so you can belittle people who need your help? mock them and humiliate them to further levels???


Yes dan...that is exactly why I accepted the position









It is the boy who cried wolf syndrome here dan....you cry so often about the pettiest things....that if you actually have an issue that is deserving of attention...it might get overlooked. I dont know what the deal is with you dan..but people like to pick on you. *Also dan......you are responsible for more warnings and bannings then anyone in the history of pfury....so to say we dont make every effort to help you out is not accurate at all.* *Have you ever examined why people like to pick on you? You might want to look into that.....*[/quote]

well saying things like this out in the open could maybe be one of the reasons people would pick on me............. thanks for the ammo.

and as for me being responsible for people getting banned????????? i dont click the ban button......... i dont do the offense to get banned............ people ban themselves i dont ban them.
[/quote]
Question.... are you the guy from massive aggression?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dan, im not trying to be a c*nt. but in the future, if you see something you normally would report. just ignore it. dont give ppl more reason to hate on you









i just hate on you because you like the leafs.hahahahaha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> dan, im not trying to be a c*nt. but in the future, if you see something you normally would report. just ignore it. dont give ppl more reason to hate on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the canucks are my second fave team but not anymore after that remark


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Rooner, Aaaronic, P_luv (Little man in picture)








When I was in my early 20's I never had any responsibilities, accountabilities... I would have just paid this little runt a visit. Like Blacksunshine said.

He's a pipsqeak Dan. You're a well meaning guy and a loyal friend but you just gotta let stuff go.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Question.... are you the guy from massive aggression?


HAHAHA......lolololol


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> > Question.... are you the guy from massive aggression?
> 
> 
> HAHAHA......lolololol


Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well saying things like this out in the open could maybe be one of the reasons people would pick on me............. thanks for the ammo.


So Im not allowed to defend myself? You continue to say I dont do anything and you are the constant victim....you dont think I should be able to present a little evidence that says we have been more then protective of you on this site? Its not like I posted the members names that were banned for picking on you. Your being a little unfair in this dan dont you think? Your create a thread to show how I never listen to you....and Im in the wrong for telling people that I have










> and as for me being responsible for people getting banned????????? i dont click the ban button......... i dont do the offense to get banned............ people ban themselves i dont ban them.


No dan....but you seem to bring out the best in people. Your roll as victim on this forum is legendary.

Also dan...I would like you to point out in that past thread that you have linked...where I mocked and belittled you. I read it over and thought I was very tolerant of your behavior and posting.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Pat said:


> Rooner, Aaaronic, P_luv (Little man in picture)
> View attachment 133965
> 
> 
> ...


I will provide my address to anyone who wants to pay me a "visit".... Stick up for your friend Dan because he obviously can't stand up for himself, even online.

No one likes a rat... especially one who goes out looking for trouble and then rats.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im fighting a never ending battle that i cant win.

u win jeff ur right im wrong, im such a bad person joeyd can you teach me the way of the emo?


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Rooner said:


> Rooner, Aaaronic, P_luv (Little man in picture)
> View attachment 133965
> 
> 
> ...


I will provide my address to anyone who wants to pay me a "visit".... Stick up for your friend Dan because he obviously can't stand up for himself, even online.

No one likes a rat... especially one who goes out looking for trouble and then rats.
[/quote]

Post your address. I want to leave you a flaming bag of poo this halloween


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

goes out looking for trouble??????? i put $150 in ur pocket for fish then all the sudden a couple months later u start being a dick to me............. for no reason. i wanted to buy ur filters thats all i did to you after i already gave you $150......... yeah im looking for trouble because i wanted to buy some more stuff from you..........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rooner said:


> I will provide my address to anyone who wants to pay me a "visit".... Stick up for your friend Dan because he obviously can't stand up for himself, even online.
> 
> No one likes a rat... especially one who goes out looking for trouble and then rats.












You should never have pushed your luck


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

joey'd is the king of emo land. I am sure he will teach you his ways.

Followed by the oh so mighty BAN!!! Priceless. you happy now Dan?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont even know whats going on....


thrust me you not alone on this one!
[/quote]

I have no idear whats going on...but it sounds really funny


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Pat said:


> Rooner, Aaaronic, P_luv (Little man in picture)
> View attachment 133965
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA. look at him. whoa man, that gangster stare is making me piss my pants...









seriously though, you sound like a dumbass trying to act tough. "ill give anyone my address"...hahahaha. you're in your 20s??? wow...you seriously look like one of my friend's little brothers who is like 16.

next thing you know, someone will take your address, then you will be the one shitting bricks and calling the police because "the big bad man from the internet fish site" is after you.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im fighting a never ending battle that i cant win.
> 
> u win jeff ur right im wrong, im such a bad person joeyd can you teach me the way of the emo?


It's okay dan, you can come hang out with me and joeyd in the frozen dark emo corner.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> so wait... GG is Rooner???
> 
> /scratches head












OMG gg and pgd are priceless..this should go down on ppv no holds bared


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Trigga said:


> so wait... GG is Rooner???
> 
> /scratches head












OMG gg and pgd are priceless..this should go down on ppv no holds bared
[/quote]

GG would run over dan's toes!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder if GG always uses an electric golf cart, or if he prefers to walk...or if he likes to get really good and drunk on the course?

"FOOOOOORE!!!!!!!"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

this is how GG rolls










I know.. im going to hell


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAA

RockinTimbz chips in with another of his numerous gems.

is that the new "wheezer12000" blow powered wheelchair?? WHOA MAN!! LOOK AT THE RIMS ON THAT THING!!!

i think ill be joining you in hell man...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

just remember GG can be on P-Fury 24/7 with a chair like that


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it even moderates while he sleeps...

oh wait...GG never sleeps...he meditates while moderating


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dude that thing has a joystick to get around but if your like GG you can use your mouth


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that chick totall had the "blow-in" attatchment.

ive always wondered: if you blow does it go forward? and if you suck in does it go backwards? and how does one do 360s?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you blow, you suck, and you swallow


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm

why does that sound familiar???









i wonder if she has any kickass bumper stickers on the back?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wait thats wrong


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok i was going to avoid posting in this thread but Dan does make a point. And yes he and i are friends but that doesnt mean i dont see things as they are. GG you seem to follow an eye for an eye policey. If some one posts somthing that could be seen as flaming you seem post in defense of that of that person being picked on. In other threads (not related to dan) ive seen you go and post links or quotes to comments that may be less then intellegent that the poster had made weeks or months before hand. You do this with what seems like no REAL reason for it. Should you warn them and delete their post? Yes. But whats the sense of replying to the flame with one your own, it just adds more fuel to the fire. Honeslty if you want people to be civil and kind to each other dont post inflamitory things like that, sure the person could hang their head low and walk away or get annoyed and offended and then, like Dan think you have an axe to grind with them.

Also in one of your posts you mentioned how many complaints you have to deal with, if theres so many that you feel the need to complain about it no matter how mild the complaint is why do you still moderate this site? if you cant keep a civil head dont ask others to, its unfair.

Basically all im saying is if this sites going to have rules then EVERY ONE has to follow them, including the staff with no substitions. No going easy on your friends or sponsers and no bullying people that you dont like or that annoy you that day. Ive seen alot of stuff get passed by on this site, alot of rules broken and yes ive dont that myself and theres alot of times where i think if the mods on this site where a little more thorough and the rules inforced more then sh*t like this wouldnt happen as often


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cichlidae said:


> Ok i was going to avoid posting in this thread but Dan does make a point. And yes he and i are friends but that doesnt mean i dont see things as they are. GG you seem to follow an eye for an eye policey. If some one posts somthing that could be seen as flaming you seem post in defense of that of that person being picked on. In other threads (not related to dan) ive seen you go and post links or quotes to comments that may be less then intellegent that the poster had made weeks or months before hand. You do this with what seems like no REAL reason for it. Should you warn them and delete their post? Yes. But whats the sense of replying to the flame with one your own, it just adds more fuel to the fire. Honeslty if you want people to be civil and kind to each other dont post inflamitory things like that, sure the person could hang their head low and walk away or get annoyed and offended and then, like Dan think you have an axe to grind with them.


We have always held a policy on this site to not delete peoples posts...but to hold them accountable for them. We are very liberal on this site and make every effort to allow people to speak their mind...but that doesnt mean they wont be held accountable at a later date. You can drag up any of my old posts...that is fine....but I think you will have a hard time finding one where I went off on someone with excessive profanity or getting right in their face. Im not saying I am perfect at this...hell...Im just a hobbyist that happens to post on this site. Im far from a professional at this...so of course I have made mistakes. But I do try to side with the people that I feel are being wronged...and make every effort to treat the members with the respect they show others.


> Also in one of your posts you mentioned how many complaints you have to deal with, if theres so many that you feel the need to complain about it no matter how mild the complaint is why do you still moderate this site? if you cant keep a civil head dont ask others to, its unfair.


When did I complain about all the complaints? I said that I get a lot of them...and many are for things that are very minor. However....if you have someone that is guilty of the very behavior they whine about....it make it very difficult to go to bat for them. I think all the moderators on this site try to be fair to everyone...and not play favorites...but we are all humans....and I personally have little patience for people that will complain about how they are treated..when they will turn around and do the same thing to someone else. I have gone to bat for dan on many occasions...but the few times I done see his side are the ones that he brings up....and I dont have patience to deal with hypocrites.


> Basically all im saying is if this sites going to have rules then EVERY ONE has to follow them, including the staff with no substitions. No going easy on your friends or sponsers and no bullying people that you dont like or that annoy you that day. Ive seen alot of stuff get passed by on this site, alot of rules broken and yes ive dont that myself and theres alot of times where i think if the mods on this site where a little more thorough and the rules inforced more then sh*t like this wouldnt happen as often


Like I said...I think we try to treat everyone the same...and maybe lean a little more toward the new members...and I think to say we favor the sponsors is a very inaccurate comment. We always side with the members when they have a valid dispute with any sponsor.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol sorry but i really believe everyone should just get back to the hobby of fish keeping and let this all go the guy whom was the problem is gone .... so let it go and everyone enjoy your selves... thats all i gotta say..

BTW.... i cant believe i read every page but it was very entertaining


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i only hope these threads shows GG how much he is needed on here..

And rockindaDOPEweelchair and puff:























im joining you in hell!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There must be something causing all these fights I am seeing lately. It seems to be happening on every board. Dont get me wrong, I find them very entertaining but it just seems like they are happening all the time.
> Oh...if you dont like this post you can kiss my Irish ass you piece of #$(@*$ mother ($))@($*$* son of a ()#[email protected]@!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

why....

why did I read all that.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ entertainment value. 
Like watching an undersized car full of clowns wrecking into a group of lawyers.
And then a small dog comes over and humps the legs of one of the victims.

Tell me that isn't entertainment.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> ^ entertainment value.
> Like watching an undersized car full of clowns wrecking into a group of lawyers.
> And then a small dog comes over and humps the legs of one of the victims.
> 
> Tell me that isn't entertainment.


that isn't entertainment.

until you throw in some cream pies


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats dirty man.. Creme pies?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hope people actually read that old post.....it will show then exactly the kind of stuff I deal with all the time...and might actually explain why I go off every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's helping matters. If i was you I would just say sorry and be done with it; warm hands.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

creeem pies :nod:

where's that ibtl smilie....


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i agree.i read this whole thing and i am not the least bit entertained and am dumber for having done so

wait i forgot about the wheelchair....gg i didnt know you had long hair.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I hope people actually read that old post.....it will show then exactly the kind of stuff I deal with all the time...and might actually explain why I go off every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's helping matters. If i was you I would just say sorry and be done with it; warm hands.
[/quote]
Sorry for what?

Do you not understand that dan wanted me to ban someone with nothing more then "I know it is him.". No actual proof...just "its him". And when I dont ban the person...and told him why..... he made an entire thread about how he is not listened too. Dont you see how that could be construed as a little unstable? I get an average of 5-10 reported posts a day....if I banned all those members there would be me and Coldfire left on the site...and Coldfire would probably suspend me within in a week...the bastard.

Just read his first post...made only for him to say "I told you so." Do you know of any adult that would actually do that?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

/Waves at Rooner lurking in this thread.

/read thru Rooners non confrontation with Dan posts

/thinks rooner isn't that bad and is actually making an attempt to be part of the community

/sees no reason he should be banned.

/Aside from his E-thug moment


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if you actually showewd interest in the PM i sent you with the proof i had rather then saying who is he and why should i care then maybe it wouldnt have got to the point of me making a thread. you seen how rooner acted yesterday and it was only a matter of time before he would stop biting his tongue and say one of his usual harassing comments.

i didnt expect to get a sorry, but maybe just next time trusted a bit. i might not have had all the proof at the start but i knew for myself it was him and then once i showed u the proof u didnt seem to care.

its over now but considering he is a web designer and does computer stuff he will have a new IP address and be back on here before we know it.

maybe he will learn a lesson b4 he makes his 4th account on here......... treat people how you want to be treated.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> /Waves at Rooner lurking in this thread.
> 
> /read thru Rooners non confrontation with Dan posts
> 
> ...


Stop.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if you actually showewd interest in the PM i sent you with the proof i had rather then saying who is he and why should i care then maybe it wouldnt have got to the point of me making a thread. you seen how rooner acted yesterday and it was only a matter of time before he would stop biting his tongue and say one of his usual harassing comments.


Dan....I dont remember all the people you have had conflicts with...so it was a legitimate question.
We have banned a lot of people from this site and unless it was for something significant...I dont remember who they are or what they did. You are the one that has been following him around so it only makes sense that instead of me spending hours looking into it...you could fill me in.

And we both know you would have made this thread eventually dan...it is what you do when you dont get your way. Im ok with that though, and this has actually been a nice distraction from work.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> if you actually showewd interest in the PM i sent you with the proof i had rather then saying who is he and why should i care then maybe it wouldnt have got to the point of me making a thread. you seen how rooner acted yesterday and it was only a matter of time before he would stop biting his tongue and say one of his usual harassing comments.


Dan....I dont remember all the people you have had conflicts with...so it was a legitimate question.
We have banned a lot of people from this site and unless it was for something significant...I dont remember who they are or what they did. You are the one that has been following him around so it only makes sense that instead of me spending hours looking into it...you could fill me in.

And we both know you would have made this thread eventually dan...it is what you do when you dont get your way. Im ok with that though, and this has actually been a nice distraction from work.








[/quote]

it wasnt about not getting my way, it was about not being treated as equal as others would be on the site and also because i wasnt taken seriously and you made jokes about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Us Canadians are so peaceful eh GG?:laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> /Waves at Rooner lurking in this thread.
> 
> /read thru Rooners non confrontation with Dan posts
> 
> ...


Stop.
[/quote]

I'm sorry its part of my nature to make valid points.

Don't call it rip spam simply for how it was presented. the points are true.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

who the hell is rooner?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> /Waves at Rooner lurking in this thread.
> 
> /read thru Rooners non confrontation with Dan posts
> 
> ...


Stop.
[/quote]

I'm sorry its part of my nature to make valid points.

Don't call it rip spam simply for how it was presented. the points are true.
[/quote]

Apology accepted and in the future just remember you have your own forum for the RIP spam


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Apology accepted and in the future just remember you have your own forum for the RIP spam


There was no spam contained in that post. Everything said was on topic and pertinent to this thread.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

so rooner is banned?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Apology accepted and in the future just remember you have your own forum for the RIP spam


There was no spam contained in that post. Everything said was on topic and pertinent to this thread.
[/quote]

It's your RIP style of posting.

acestro - if you read this, help me out here


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/ <<just a way to express yourself

example

instead of saying "im tired"

you say /is tired


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome, and you're more than welcome to express yourself in that way in RIP forum.

Acestro - seriously, take care of this


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/thinks im not welcome in this thread anymore


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I get an average of 5-10 reported posts a day....if I banned all those members there would be me and Coldfire left on the site...and Coldfire would probably suspend me within in a week...the bastard.


Damn, who wants to ban b_ack51 from the internet from the internet.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Acestro - seriously, take care of this


Lets stay focused and not derail this thread ehh.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn guys-


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

At times I think the "Lounge" should be renamed the "complaint dept" or the "Come cry here" section.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

zippa said:


> At times I think the "Lounge" should be renamed the "complaint dept" or the "Come cry here" section.


Thats what the Hall of stupidity was for.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its starting to stink up here. Some of you need some 









For those who feel slighted by GG, get a clue. He does more for the people here as a whole that they can even comprehend. Im happy to call Jeff a friend.

It doesn't surprise me that pgd was the originator of this ridiculous post.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

easy for those on the outside of this situation to judge..........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright....I think dan got his "I told you so Jeff" off his chest....

I posted my rebuttle....

Time to put this issue to rest....

*Remember, this is my house, but you're welcome any time.*


----------

